# Petit Le Mans Qualifying



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Road Atlanta, September 30, 2011 – Audi Sport Team Joest will tackle the 1000-mile "Petit Le Mans” race at Road Atlanta (U.S. state of Georgia) from the front row of the grid. Timo Bernhard was merely 128 thousandths of a second short of clinching the pole position. This means that the Audi R18 TDI will be on the front row again at its fifth race. 

Qualifying on the 4.088-kilometer track at Road Atlanta was a mirror image of the previous practice sessions: The world’s fastest diesel race sports cars from Audi and Peugeot had constantly been taking turns at the front of the record field of entrants. Three fastest times went to Audi and two to Peugeot. 

* Full Story *


----------

